# RAM issue with Gigabyte GA-945GCM-S2L



## harkzep (Mar 25, 2012)

Wonder if anyone can help?
A friend recently gave me a tower with a GA-945GCM-S2L MB, intel D processor 925, ATI radeon HD 3800. 
When I recieved it there was no RAM so I bought 2 new 667 mhz 2GB ddr2 sticks and installed them.
I then went on to install a fresh copy of windows7 x64.
When I go into computer properties it says that it has 4GB (2GB usable), I have tried testing both slots with 1 stick of ram in each and it tells me the same thing only this time instead of 4GB it says 2GB (1GB usable).
It also recognises 4096 MB in CPU-Z?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Okedokey (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Hark, welcome to Computer Forum! 


Firstly double check that you have actually installed the *64bit version *

Download the latest motherboard BIOS from gigabyte.  Here is the download for BIOS VF8d

*Update the BIOS*.  

Shutdown and open computer.

Ensure you have the RAM in the correct dual channel slots (colour coded).  While you're inside the case...

Then *clear the CMOS *by unplugging the computer, removing the CMOS battery for 3 minutes and holding down the power button for 10 secs prior to reconnecting the battery and power cable.

Start the computer and enter the BIOS.

*Re-set* your BIOS settings.

While in the BIOS, search for *memory remapping * and enable it.

Restart and see if that helps.


----------



## harkzep (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply bigfellla,
Tried following the instructions you gave but still booted up saying that only 2 of 4gb were in use. I even installed a fresh copy of windows 7 x64. Also in the BIOS there wasn't the choice of memory mapping? the only thing that was close to that was system memory multiplier, I tried ajusting that and it made no difference.
Have you got any other ideas that I could try? 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Mar 26, 2012)

There is nothing wrong.
I assume you found this info in the resource monitor.
Memory is being shared between the RAM and the hdd.


----------



## harkzep (Mar 26, 2012)

Does this happen when using a dual processor? Because I had 4gb on my older computer which had a pentium 4 running win7 x32?


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you have 4gb installed in your system and as long as it says 4gb under system properties and cpu-z then you are fine.  If system properties only show 2gb when you have 4gb installed then you have an issue.


----------



## harkzep (Mar 26, 2012)

So does the (2gb usable) next to the 4gb installed in computer properties not matter? Will games that require 3gb still work?
Thanks.
Hark.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Mar 26, 2012)

You are over thinking things.
If the game says it needs 3 gig and you have 4 installed you will be fine.


----------

